# Having trouble overclocking Vengeance 1600 CL9



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

ok i bought these Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 to run with my ASRock Z68 Extreme 4, thinking that i would be able to overclock to 1866 or even more with ease. all the reviews are saying it can do 1900+ with 9/11/9/27 1T @1.65V.

but mine cannot do 1866 even at 11/11/11/30 2T 1.65V. but they would run at 1600 9/9/9/24/1T @1.35V. maybe can do 1.25V. didn't check. weird? something doesn't sound right. 

what should i do? this is my first time running XMP RAM. maybe i am doing something wrong. 
i set XMP to AUTO (there is only two options; AUTO and ENABLED)
clock speed to 1866
timings to 9/11/9/27/1T (2T also)
voltage to 1.65V
everything else at AUTO in the RAM page. 

i even set the VTT to 1.155V with no results. (current running at 1.051V)

please help.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure I have the same RAM as you. So just for kicks after reading this I thought I would see if I could get mine running at 1866. I just enabled the XMP profile and set the ram speed to 1866 and rebooted. 
My RAM is running fine so far in Windows I will run Prime95 for awhile to see if it throws any errors but it was that easy.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

damn that sucks to be me. looks like in some reviews, they cannot hit 1866. in some, they even hit 2133 (with CL10 of course). >_<


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 27, 2011)

I had that brand as well and they wouldn't do 1866 so I'm leaning towards the binning of the IC's.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2011)

Well it is spitting errors in Prime95 but Windows seems stable enough. I hadn't really planned on messing around with my memory but now you have me curious to see if I can get mine stable.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Well it is spitting errors in Prime95 but Windows seems stable enough. I hadn't really planned on messing around with my memory but now you have me curious to see if I can get mine stable.


hehe, i am a bad man! man i am so stupid, to buy stuff relying on overclocking results some people achieved in a review. i mean, for all that we know, corsair could be sending them the best sticks for the reviews.  should have gone with the ones that would have definitely done 1866 or 2133. but the plus side is that they would run at 1.35V at XMP clocks and timings.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2011)

No your right I won't leave it like that if it can't even run Prime for a couple minutes but I may loosen up the timings a little and see.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

1920MHz @9/11/9/27/1T 1.65V
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1542/3/

2133MHz @10/11/11/30/2T 1.65V
http://pro-clockers.com/memory/1841-corsair-vengeance-8gb-1600mhz-dual-memory-ddr3.html?start=6

1980MHz @9/10/9/27/1T 1.65V
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_vengeance_8gb/images/10.htm

2000MHz @10/10/10/27/1T 1.65V
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/corsair-vengeance-ddr3-1600-8gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/3/


2030MHz @8-10-9-24-1T(not sure if these are the same RAMs as this is the 12GB kit)
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...r3-1600mhz-12gb-kits-review-overclocking.html

only this guy says he cannot hit 1866MHz at CL9
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_vengeance_ddr3_12gb_1600mhz_review,4.html

Why oh why am I in the boat with the last guy? I'll try his CL8 settings and see at least if it works. Disappointed.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2011)

Well those are at least great resources for timings and voltages. Like I said I can get into Windows no problem using the XMP timings and 1866. Just I know it isn't stable at all.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Well those are at least great resources for timings and voltages. Like I said I can get into Windows no problem using the XMP timings and 1866. Just I know it isn't stable at all.


mine wouldn't even POST. if i set 8/8/8/24 @1600MHz, it would freeze even in UEFI. not enough VTT or something? at what value is your VTT at? i upped to 1.155V to see if it does any good, nope, went back to 1.051V. >_<


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2011)

I am just using the stock 1.05 I hadn't touched the voltages or timings at all just changed the memory speed.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 27, 2011)

man this is outrageous. i could even boot into windows at 1600MHz 9/9/9/24/1T *1.26V *!!! i just don't understand why these wouldn't run at 1866MHz @1.65V. :S
running Prime95 blend test now. 1 pass done. no issues yet. >_<

6 hrs of memtest passed at 1.26V. This is just so weird.


----------



## masuch (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Anusha,

for solidarity:
I have exactly the same problem with the exactly same type of memory (had 16GB) as you described (maximus iv extreme mobo BIOS 2105 last test - not even BIOS appears).
Did you find any solution for timing/voltage combination how to overclock this type of memory ?
I did not find any and gave it up after couple of months trying.

P.S. It looks wierdly but I have notices that on many forums have ASUS motherboards this problem (even if it is simple overclocking). Maybe it is coincidence but there are so many cases. Can somebody confirm or declined ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2012)

At first I thought the version of the sticks may have been at play, but it seems all the reviews were using revision 5.11 sticks, so I guess that is out. Only thing I can think of is the sub-timings are being set too tight on auto to allow you to OC those sticks on your board.


----------

